# white black or yellow ceramic bulb



## robpatton (Sep 30, 2012)

Whats the difference in white black or yellow ceramic bulbs? also what colour ceramic bulb would you all recommend for boas and pythons?


----------



## bev336 (May 10, 2007)

robpatton said:


> Whats the difference in white black or yellow ceramic bulbs? also what colour ceramic bulb would you all recommend for boas and pythons?


Hi

I manufacture ceramic bulbs, and I can tell you there is no notificable difference on something with such a small surface area, they are just different stains but in the same glaze. The yellow are useful as they turn a terracotta colour when hot, so you know they are working but the performance isn't any different. Black tends to cover up the crazing of the glaze, which happens with all ceramics due to the constant expanding and contracting of the ceramic, especially with the chinese stuff as they do not put zirconia in there ceramic, to keep the cost down, so they are not as low expansion and craze quicker.


----------



## robpatton (Sep 30, 2012)

bev336 said:


> Hi
> 
> I manufacture ceramic bulbs, and I can tell you there is no notificable difference on something with such a small surface area, they are just different stains but in the same glaze. The yellow are useful as they turn a terracotta colour when hot, so you know they are working but the performance isn't any different. Black tends to cover up the crazing of the glaze, which happens with all ceramics due to the constant expanding and contracting of the ceramic, especially with the chinese stuff as they do not put zirconia in there ceramic, to keep the cost down, so they are not as low expansion and craze quicker.


Thanks for explaining it  

I just got a black bulb off eBay hope it will be ok to use?


----------



## Breakspear (Aug 28, 2012)

Is it better to get a 'named' brand ceramic light or just a cheap alternative?
I'm just thinking the you get what you pay for scenario....?


----------



## bev336 (May 10, 2007)

It is best to do your homework on this, I have just tried out some ceramics bought in from China and sold under the name of a well known brand. I was asked to do this by my local rep shop due to failure right out of the box. The solder on the cap wasn't soldered to anything, so there was no live connection, the neutral wire was way to long and all the excess just pushed down into the body of the bulb and in danger of touching the live wire and it should have been a 100w bulb but when the element was tested it was only 60w. And of course it was glazed black so that you could not see the crazed glaze without very close inspection. This was no better than some cheap ones on ebay. So you do not always get what you pay for, but I would recommend either my own Solaris bulbs or Euroreps Black Magic. Of course there are others out there, you just need to see what experiences other people have had with them. And of course check they have at least a 12 month guarantee.


----------

